# German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen



## xbxmxnn (21. Januar 2012)

Schon seit einigen Jahren schwelt in einigen Köpfen, insbesondere in denen von unserem Deutschen Meister Jan Hinz und meinem, die Idee, ein großes internationales Wurf-Turnier in Deutschland auszurichten; im vergangenen Jahr in Frankreich besprachen wir die Idee eines ‘Kong Open’ (Kong ist international der Spitzname von Jan, vergeben von den Engländern), und Weltmeister Big Danny Moeskops fand die Idee gut und sagte zudem, wenn wir das Turnier offiziell ‘Kong Open’ nennen, würde er kommen und im Affenkostüm werfen - ich hielt sofort meine Hand hin und er schlug ein! Daraufhin sagte Dennis Retter, Coach der Engländer, er habe noch ein Bananenkostüm, und er würde darin werfen - einen besseren Ansporn, die Idee endlich wirklich in die Tat umzusetzen, gibt es wohl nicht, darum werden wir es am Wochenende 27./28. Oktober 2012 ausrichten:

*Kong Open 2012
Germany​*
Angehängt die Ausschreibung zu der Veranstaltung; wer gerne mehr wissen möchte wende sich einfach vertrauensvoll an mich; und auch wenn es noch ein wenig hin ist bis zu der Veranstaltung schon mal jetzt der Hinweis - Zuschauer sind gerne gesehen, und so versammelt wird man die Weltelite des Wurfsportes wohl nur selten wieder sehen, und noch seltener in Deutschland!


----------



## xbxmxnn (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Teilnehmer bislang:

Teilnehmer bislang:

1. Jan ‘Kong’ Hinz, Germany
2. Daniel Moeskops, Belgium (casts in gorilla costume  )
3. Dennis Retter, England (casts in banana costume  )
4. Steve Boyt, England
5. Bue Poulsen, Denmark
6. Sergios Tzavachidis, Greece
7. Frank Mittag, Germany
8. Dirk Christiansen, Germany
9. Steffen Schulz, Germany
10. Steve Lewis, England
11. Steve Brookman, England (not yet confirmed)
12. Henry Bäuml, Germany
13. Mike Wulff, Germany
14. Mark Jakins, England
15. Horst Engelland, Germany
16. Jay Lee, England
17. Kevin Southey, England
18. Lee Adams, England
19. Jose Manuel Cantero Paramo, Spain
20. Johan Teughels (JT), Belgium
21. Andy Smail, England
22. Didier Laroy, Belgium
23. Geoffrey Gorissen, Belgium
24. Phil Cardoen, Belgium
25. Christoph ‘Fietzer’ Fischer, Germany
26. Steve Morris (Mozza), England
27. Jack van den Berg, Netherlands
28. Lothar Schulz, Germany
29. Daniele Fanelli, Italy (casts in Tarzan costume  )
30. Ruud Beunder, Netherlands
31. Wim Schilperoort, Netherlands
32. Peter Meijerink, Netherlands
33. Sven Brehmer, Germany
34. Kristian Pedersen, Denmark (not yet confirmed)
35. André Poidevin, France
36. Jean-Pierre Debrie, France
37. Ralph Vantorque, France
38. Peter Thain, England (not yet confirmed)
39. Stephan Laudage, Germany (not yet confirmed)
40. Meiko Kähler, Germany
41. Dan Seymour, Wales
42. Meirion Pritchard, Wales
43. Will Irving, Wales
44. Adam Morgan, Wales
45. Matt Russell, Wales
46. Andy Copping, England
47. Phill Stares, England (not yet confirmed)
48. Andy Mewse, England (not yet confirmed)
49. Shane Inman, England
50. Ronny DeMulder, Belgien


----------



## kerasounta (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Das die Griechen so weit schon sind im Distanzwerfen hatte ich in Greece garnicht mitbekommen.

Gut das wird dich hier haben und immer Infos über die Casting Welt..

Das Teilnehmerfeld ist aber vom Feinsten.. #t

Gruß


----------



## prime caster 01 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

lol gefält mir hi 

gruss tom


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> lol *gefält mir* hi
> 
> gruss tom



dann meld dich an!!!

......als" master of desaster" from good old germany

     rekordweite knapp unter 300 m |bigeyes


----------



## kerasounta (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> dann meld dich an!!!
> 
> ......als" master of desaster" from good old germany
> 
> rekordweite knapp unter 300 m |bigeyes



Ich habe auch schon die 300m durchbrochen wenn ich nen sauberen Abriss hatte sonst aber #d #q

Gruß :m


----------



## Fietzer (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

dirk, was ist mit mir? will auch mitmischen


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon die 300m durchbrochen wenn ich nen sauberen Abriss hatte sonst aber #d #q
> 
> Gruß :m



der war gut!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prime caster 01 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

hi ich auch knap 11m gworfen hi mit apris hi


----------



## kerasounta (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> hi ich auch knap 11m gworfen hi mit apris hi



hab ich nicht verstanden Prime ! |kopfkrat

mein C ist auf der Tastatur kaputt.. #t

welche buchstaben bei dir ?#c

Gruß


----------



## heini mück (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*



kerasounta schrieb:


> hab ich nicht verstanden Prime ! |kopfkrat
> 
> mein C ist auf der Tastatur kaputt.. #t
> 
> ...


 viele


----------



## prime caster 01 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

ja sorie mir is da vor einiger zeit etwas auf die tastatur gelaufen und nu muss ich richtig dol drauf drücken um einiege buchstaben zu schreiben hi 

gruss tom


----------



## dorschfreund85 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

also das finde ich voll dufte und wenn ich zeit habe bin ich auf jeden fall als zuschauer dabei!!!!!


----------



## prime caster 01 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

ich bin auch mit dabei wird bestmt gut und man kann immer dazu lernen 

gruss tom


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> ich bin auch mit dabei wird bestmt gut und man kann immer dazu lernen
> 
> gruss tom



Als Teilnehmer oder als Zuschauer??


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Moin Jungs,

in der tat, das Feld wird immer besser - echt der Hammer! Mittlerweile haben wir sieben Nationen vertreten, diverse Einzel- und Mannschaftsweltmeister, nationale Meister, ... Wow!!! |bigeyes (Undi ch bekam schon Mails aus Südamerika und Australien, dass die es wohl nicht schaffen werden, weil sieben Wochen vorher die Weltmeisterschaft ist, das wird einfach zu teuer - vielleicht nächstes Mal!!!) #6

Und hey, wie gesagt, aktive Werfer aus Deutschland können mitmachen - ich habe mal einen oder vier Plätze 'reserviert' (hat echte Vorteile, Organisator zu sein :g ), für den Fall, dass noch welche mit dem Sport anfangen wollen...


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Acht Nationen sind vertreten!!! :vik:


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Neun Nationen! #6


----------



## prime caster 01 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

ich versuche es als teilnemer wens klapt  

hi


----------



## Klaus S. (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> ich versuche es als teilnemer wens klapt
> 
> hi



#6

Würd ich klasse finden... und das meine ich ernst!!


----------



## prime caster 01 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

ja enbscheidet sich am samstag wen ich mit dirk schnak hab gehort du bist am samstag auch dabei 

gruss tom


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Kong Open nimmt allmählich Form an; es ist zwar noch einiges hin, aber wir arbeiten freilich fleißig weiter.

Es wird für jeden Preise geben; die ersten drei oder fünf in der Einzelwertung bekommen Pokale und Sachpreise, sowie die ersten drei Mannschaften in der Mannschaftswertung, wobei da ja so gut wie jeder gewinnen kann, weil ja die Mannschaften zufällig ausgelost werden, bekommen ebenfalls jeder einen Pokal und einen Sachpreis; die Sachpreise werden recht hochwertig sein, sowas wie Ruten oder Rutenblanks (und ich bin sicher, auf dem einen oder anderen wird sowas wie 'Century' drauf stehen...  ), Rollen von Abu, Penn oder Akios und so weiter. Weiterhin bekommt jeder Teilnehmer ein Souvenir, das ihm sicher gefallen wird (wird aber noch nicht verraten), plus nach der normalen Siegerehrung wird es wohl eine Verlosung geben, wo nochmal JEDER Teilnehmer was gewinnt, das kann gehen von ebenfalls Ruten und Rollen über Schnurpakete oder Sitzboxen oder vielleicht Dreibeine bis hin zu einem Sixpack Bier :m

Wie gesagt, es wird groß; ich bin mittlerweile selbst gespannt, wie es wird! :vik:


----------



## kerasounta (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Wenn ich was draufbekomme und lerne...

bin ich im jahr 2013 dabei......

Aber nur wenn ich locker 200m werfen kann......:vik:

wär ja traurig so 120 m hinter dem Vorletzten zu sein |bigeyes:q

Die Preise spitzen einen schon an :k


----------



## basslawine (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Moin,

ich konnte als Zuschauer einen halben Tag dabeisein und wollte an dieser stelle ein paar Bilder vom gerade abgeschlossenen Kong einstellen.

Eine tolle Veranstaltung, extrem nette und hilfreiche Teilnehmer, hoffentlich gibts da demnächst eine Neuauflage.

Danke an die Organisatoren und Helferlein.
































Gruss Marco


----------



## fisherman' (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Geile Fotos Marco.Wenn du noch mehr hast,immer rein damit.
Die Veranstaltung und die Party waren auch geil!#g
Gruß Henry.


----------



## doc040 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Coole Bilder Marco:k,von dieser Veranstaltung können sich einige mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.Grosses Dank auf diesem Weg an Dirk und Jan für die tolle Organisation.#h
Mfg doc040


----------



## Wiederanfänger (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Hallo Marco,

sehr schöne Bilder.

Dirk hat im Blog auch einige stehen.

Leider gibts keine mit Jan im Kong Kostüm.

Hat alles echt Spaß gemacht.

Auch der Abend in Kiel.

Ich denke, wir sehen uns am Samstag.

Gruß an alle.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## basslawine (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*



fisherman' schrieb:


> Wenn du noch mehr hast,immer rein damit.
> Die Veranstaltung und die Party waren auch geil!#g
> Gruß Henry.



Ne, leider ist der Rest der Photos unscharf oder langweilig, die Nachwirkungen der Party haben morgens meinen Verstand etwas eingetrübt incl. Zitterfinger (gibt da ne schöne Bilderserie, wo ich versuchte einen der Engländer scharfzustellen, aber nicht in der Lage war den Knopf halb durchzudrücken, und stattdessen wahllos Bilder machte, den Wurf am Ende hab ich dann verpasst #q)
Party war klasse, der letzte Pub war für mich mglw. überher, aber Ihr hattet ja noch Feindkontakt, somit alles prima.

Auf jeden Fall hat mich die Veranstaltung überzeugt, da jetzt auch mitmachen zu wollen, auch wenn die Juckelei nach Kiel ein wenig quälig ist.

Sehen uns am Wochenende

Gruss Marco


----------



## Wiederanfänger (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Marco,

so schlimm kanns am Abend nicht bei dir gewesen sein.

Du warst nüchterner als mein Navi.|kopfkrat

Und das war auch gut so, sonst hätten wir auf der Strasse schlafen müssen.#d

Bis Samstag.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.

P.S. Ich habe übrigens auch einige schöne Bilder.
Wir kriegt man die hier eigentlich rein?


----------



## basslawine (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Marco,
> 
> so schlimm kanns am Abend nicht bei dir gewesen sein.
> 
> Du warst nüchterner als mein Navi.|kopfkrat


 
Das war nicht so schwer, zum Einen da Dein Navi wohl ziemlich heftiges Zeug eingenommen hat, zum Anderen ist mein Orientierungssinn so ziemlich das Letzte was mich verlässt, drei Bier weiter verweigere ich den aufrechten Gang und bin nur noch ein sabbernder Lappen!

Bilder:
-> dein Profil
-> Album anlegen
-> Bild hinzufügen
-> Durchsuchen 
-> hinzufügen (meistens gehts direkt ohne vorheriges verkleinern)
-> Speichern
-> Im Album aufs Bild gehen den untersten Link kopieren, in den Beitrag und gut

gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (1. November 2012)

*AW: German 'KONG' Open 2012 im Distanzwerfen*

Geile Bilder !

scheint ein Profi am Werke zu sein mit Marco !

und die Momentaufnahmen lassen auf gute Werfer schliessen !

schöne Grüsse aus dem trockenen und nüchternen Ostwestfalen


----------

